# Table top LOS periscope by The Dice Turret.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

> We are now offering Tabletop Periscopes for your gaming pleasures. Each periscope is 5 3/4″ x 3″ x 2″. Has 2 plastic mirrors for true Line of Sight. Flames of War, Warhammer, Hordes, whatever your game, this is a must have. No more strings to check LoS. No laser pointers accidentally blinding your opponent. Just drop it in behind you figure. Make sure your enemy is within sight and FIRE (roll) AWAY! Click on “Buy Game Accessories” to get yours today!




OK guys and gals, looks like somebody has made that periscope we all joked about needing to check LOS in the lead up to WH40k 5th ED. I suppose it could come handy, but it seems just as easy to put your head down and look yourself, also it appears to be made of cardboard so I don't know how durable it'll be, but then again it cost that little to buy it's not that much of an issue. So for those you that are interested, they can be found here.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I made one of these when I was a kid: lots of fun and very useful


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That actually looks pretty cool :laugh:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I ought to sell my idea of 2 metres of brightly coloured, strong thread as a "LoS measuring aid" for like £3 per. That would be fun.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

with the height of it you might as well just hunker down the extra 3" or so and just measuer with your own eyes.... I'd get it if it looked someway durable and thought out but that I've seen in so many craft magazines for kids.....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll stick to string, more portable and durable that a cardboard box with mirrors


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

And I'll continue to use a laserpointer for all my LOS needs. Shine it in your opponents' eyes and they won't notice that you aren't bothering to draw LOS.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

You just need one small mirror if you angle it right, not a whole periscope thing...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, my old man built one years ago, useing the periscope from a tank, still got it some where, will ahve to try and find it and take a pic or 2.
we use to use it in 40k and 6mm micro tank battles as well as epic


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL, it's a fucking cardboard box and they wanna charge you six bucks for it?!
Kids build those in school. And it's huge looking.If you had room to set the thing down you;d have room to stick your head in there.

Spend your six bucks on a laser pointer instead, or save the money and get a bit of string. That's what we always used, even when I was a kid playing Battletech we just had a bit of string with a wooden skiewer tied to either end to act as handles to make it easier getting it into tight places where the minis are.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Galahad said:


> If you had room to set the thing down you;d have room to stick your head in there.


That's what she said.:biggrin:
Sorry had to say it

String is the cheapest option for los anyway this thing is just retarded for €6


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

although if GW made one and charged £15 for it 50% of people would be singing its praises as the greatest innovative item ever produced for 40k.

the other 50% would facepalm in an epic synchronized worldwide fashion, just like they did at the release of the GW water cup


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Horrible idea. What's so damn hard about looking from your models view yourself, or using a laser pointer over the models head?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, if you dont have a laser pointer, and you have a fucked back (like me) then it can be handy, but then if its a busy table, i.e lots of scenery and troops, then its a pain in the arse to use


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

fynn said:


> well, if you dont have a laser pointer, and you have a fucked back (like me) then it can be handy, but then if its a busy table, i.e lots of scenery and troops, then its a pain in the arse to use


if you have a bad back the extra few inches this thing gives isn't going to help you much.... If yu have a measuring tape use that as the String and you're sorted... multi use for something that's pretty much needed in this game....


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well thats the handy thing about the scope my dad made it stood about 18 inch's tall, so ideal for a knackered back (and my dad was disabled as well). i see if i can find it and take pics of the thing.......lol


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I made one of these years ago. I found the plans somehwere on the web. I think it cost me less than £2 for the mirrors and then I just used scraps of plastic card.

Very easy to make but I used it more in Necro to see how much cover opposition gang memebers where covered by than in 40K. Then again I never use a lasr pointer either.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

humakt said:


> Then again I never use a lasr pointer either.


same here, mainly because nobody follows TLOS as extremely as some other people, it slows the game down being an asshat and arguing over the point of someone shooting you because of your guardsmen fart cloud.

I can just see this useless device starting more arguments as I don't see how it helps at all, and if someone whipped one out in a game I'd just walk away from the game for an hour while they figure out where to stick it.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

fynn said:


> well thats the handy thing about the scope my dad made it stood about 18 inch's tall, so ideal for a knackered back (and my dad was disabled as well). i see if i can find it and take pics of the thing.......lol


Well that would be handy for someone with a fucked up back , but the one they're advertising doesn't look like it's more than 6" tall. By the way you have my sympathy, my Dad has a bad back and it's a daily struggle for him. He can barely walk some days, but that's what comes from years of manual labor. I love that man so much, especially after what he went through to keep a roof over heads and food in our stomachs all those years.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

...WHY? *...WHY?!*

Just use your measureing tape when your checking range, its a straight line!


----------



## thediceturret.com (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys and gals. My name is Brian from TheDiceTurret.com. If you guys have any questions on any of our products, don't hesitate to ask. I love getting feedback from people.

With that, I've read all the posts and understand where you all are coming from. Most of the stuff we will be putting out are items that some of you may or may not use. I really wish you guys would try it out before you bash though.

With that, I will send out one Turret and one Periscope to a MOD of the forum. Use it, pass it around and give and honest review of it here on the forum. Just keep me posted. All feedback (good or bad) is OK. It will help me with future products. 

Thanks for your time. Hope to see you all at future CON's.

Brian
www.TheDiceTurret.com
[email protected]


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got a bit of string tied to two sticks, I've no need to try and find room to plunk down a shoebox on the table.:grin:

Thanks to the wonder of sticks-based technology, the bit of string even works for old codgers with bad backs since it extends your reach.

In fact, if anyone is interested, I'll be glad to sell you a bit of string tied to a pair of sticks for half the price of a shoebox full of mirrors 

Seriously though, I appreciate the offer but I'll pass (already got my own dice tower too, made from extra pointy cities of death terrain). But if any member of the mod team would care to test it out, they've got my blessing to PM you and work out details. (Staff members have yellow, orange or red text on their names, so if you get a PM from someone with a white or blue name it's not a staffer)

PS: I wouldn't call it bashing, just having a bit of fun. You should see how bad we treat some of GW's new releases if you want to see bashing :wink:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Galahad said:


> You should see how bad we treat some of GW's new releases if you want to see bashing :wink:


I dunno about that, I've never had anything but praise for everything GW releases.
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........what?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

thediceturret.com said:


> Hey guys and gals. My name is Brian from TheDiceTurret.com. If you guys have any questions on any of our products, don't hesitate to ask. I love getting feedback from people.
> 
> With that, I've read all the posts and understand where you all are coming from. Most of the stuff we will be putting out are items that some of you may or may not use. I really wish you guys would try it out before you bash though.
> 
> ...


There's no point me putting up my hand for this as I'm currently not playing due to all of my armies being in their 'construction phase', but I've put the word out and hopefully one of the staff will be able to take you up on your offer and help you out.


----------



## thediceturret.com (Apr 22, 2010)

Nobody wants free product? Doesn't cost a dime except a simple review? What's this world coming too?

Come on MODs. Give me a name that will review it...

LOL

Brian
www.thediceturret.com


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

thediceturret.com said:


> Nobody wants free product? Doesn't cost a dime except a simple review? What's this world coming too?
> 
> Come on MODs. Give me a name that will review it...
> 
> ...


We made a special thread in the mod section, everyone weighed in and nobody volunteered. Nobody felt it was worth trying, even for free (or in one or two cases, aren't actively playing at the moment), or they didn't want to be obliged to give free advertising. Sorry to disappoint.

You can give ours to Morticon over at Bolter and Chainsword if you want. Tell him I said hi ;-)

Or you could give it to someone at BoLS. Their heads are so far up their own arses they could use a periscope


----------



## thediceturret.com (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! No problem.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

No offense meant, just nobody really wanted to give it a try


----------



## thediceturret.com (Apr 22, 2010)

If anybody is interested in them, over at Bolter and Chainsword, they got a setup from me and did a quick review on the items.


<Link Removed> -G

Thanks,
Brian
www.thediceturret.com


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's fine and dandy, but we're not here to plug other forums or advertise your product. If you'd like to advertise with us you're welcome to PM Jezlad and he can quote you prices for ad space. In the meantime since it's just been you and me going back and fourth and no further responses from the community at large, I'm going to go ahead and lock this up.


----------

